# Is Reserve Military Police Officer (montreal area) worth it/what's job like?



## questions1234 (31 Jan 2021)

Hello,

I have a psych degree, a police foundations degree and few other assorted certifications.
I am looking to join military reserves in montreal area and am wondering what trade would be best, i have a friend who is in reserves and told me recruiters lie and to post here for additional information. I may join municipal police force later on in life, but figured I could make some money and get some experience working in the reserves for a bit beforehand. I'm just curious what the job  is like, because i've heard mixed things from people. I am also wondering if MPO get access to some additional training courses like my friend has taken, because it would help fill up my CV. I am also wondering if potentially another trade may be better than MPO.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Haggis (31 Jan 2021)

Research skills and patience are the foundations of a good investigator.  There is a huge amount of information on the Military Police Branch in general to be found here.


----------



## questions1234 (31 Jan 2021)

Haggis said:


> Research skills and patience are the foundations of a good investigator.  There is a huge amount of information on the Military Police Branch in general to be found here.


thanks but my questions were also more generalized and about other trades as well, but appreciate the effort


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jan 2021)

questions1234 said:


> thnks for advice but was hoping for more fleshed out answer lol


Sure.
Just to get some context, you have a diploma for police foundations and a BA in psychology?


----------



## questions1234 (31 Jan 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Sure.
> Just to get some context, you have a diploma for police foundations and a BA in psychology?


yussir


----------



## brihard (31 Jan 2021)

If you’re considering joining the reserves and are already into adulthood with school behind you and presumably at least somewhat employed, just make sure you realize that you can expect the first year to eat up half your weekends and a couple full months in the summer to complete your basic training.

As for which trade, pick something you think you could enjoy. It will be something you’ll be doing mostly on the side, and it will be arduous at times. Make sure it looks like it can have some redeeming fun. If you’re willing to drive the body, the combat trades (infantry, artillery, engineer, armour) each offer their own challenges and opportunities. Infantry is the most accessible purely due to numbers.

Regardless of the trade you pick, if you complete basic, keep your nose clean for a couple years, and don’t suck, you can expect to probably be steered towards leadership training to begin leading other soldiers (assuming you enrol as a noncommissioned member).

If you want to be a cop down the road, they won’t really care what trade you were. They won’t take much interest in the specific hands and feet skills you learn- whether it’s driving a vehicle, crewing a mortar, or attacking a building on foot. The police will be more interesting in things like if you progress to learning leadership and administrative skills, the demonstration of responsibility, accountability, and maturity, and things of this sort. The police will train what they need you to know, so don’t try to steer a reserve career to set you up for that. It won’t in the way you imagine it might. Pick something you could give a damn about and that you could enjoy.

The army can suck a lot. And it can be both hard and boring a lot. And it can be a lot of fun. Shooting guns and throwing grenades is fun. Launching rockets is fun. Blowing things up is fun. Succesfully commanding a section of soldiers in an attack is fun. Jut recommend that the enjoyment is bookended by a ton of hard and uncomfortable work.

But if you can drive yourself through a week in the woods in early March doing army stuff, crime scene security for a 12 hour night shift in gross weather will never really test you.


----------



## drakeheyman093 (23 Mar 2021)

Personally, after moving to Australia, I decided to get a job there in the fire department, because there it is very necessary because of the large number of fires. Earlier, after I finished my service in the army, a friend offered me a job as a bangkok private investigator and I accepted because they paid quite a lot of money there. I was very interested in this, because I wanted to feel like a real detective, and I didn't really want to work in the police. The company I worked for had great guys who taught me everything pretty quickly and a month after working as an assistant, they gave me my first case.


----------

